# A Crummy Little Hack



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm working on a train to challenge Stan Cederleaf's little 2-2-0. I picked up a cheap New Bright set today, with that purpose in mind. First to get the chop was the caboose, since I figured it would be the easiest.


My wife said "It's cute, but what's it good for?"









No paint as yet. I didn't want to take the time for it to dry. I've got maybe 2 hours in it total, including staring at it and thinking how cute it is.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

LOVE IT IT'S CUTE
werent cabooses called crummys or hacks in the begining ?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat. A bit like that one guy in Aw Nuts.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I'd have to agree it's cute. Yes cabooses where known as crummys or hacks. Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

HA! Well done! I've been looking at a caboose to do exactly the same thing and it's great to see that it can come out so well. Looks like the start (or the end?) of a really fun train! 
Chris


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Chris! I'm having fun, and it's jump-starting my modeling mood again.

Here's a quick photoshop kitbash idea for the engine from the same set (using a Delton cab which I have on hand)









I'm thinking this should be for the Kentucky & Carolina Railroad, and this little engine will be named KC Jr.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that engine! Those proportions are a riot! Be careful of the binding on the main rod. When it's that short you can run into real problems. Can't wait to see this one finished! 
Chris


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 12/22/2008 11:10 AM
Love that engine! Those proportions are a riot! Be careful of the binding on the main rod. When it's that short you can run into real problems. Can't wait to see this one finished! 
Chris


Just for kicks, I finished up the photoshopbash to include the tender. I've been dabating on either a 1 or 2 axle tender - after this, I think I like 2 better.








Besides, if I'm lucky, this will leave me just enough room for the batteries in the tender, and be easier to build, to boot.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

2 choices. 

2 axled tender, with a hinged between the loco and tender, then the loco can pivot around those 21" diameter curves I just KNOW your going to buy 

or 

1 axled, but then the loco and tender would need to be fused together, I suspect this may actually be the easier method


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

2 axled tender, with a hinged between the loco and tender, then the loco can pivot around those 21" diameter curves I just KNOW your going to buy 


But of course! What's the point in having a super short train, if you don't have super short curves to run it on? Maybe this locomotive was developed to handle those early curves on the B&O, which only the grasshoppers could negotiate. Obviously, theu wopuld have needed something a little more modern and powerful.... 

1 axled, but then the loco and tender would need to be fused together, I suspect this may actually be the easier method


Easier to make work, possibly, but the chassis sure is easy to cut up as above. 

I may go ahead and make it with 2 axles, and just make the whole thing rigid. Kind of a cheat, but it would be sure to prevent derailments. 

In either case, the tender body has to be about the size shown above, simply to hold the batteries. I suspect that it would look better with 2 axles, although the single axle with a fake jointed drawbar would be kinda cool.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out the thread "The Shortest Steam loco." Also for a prototype look up the C P Huntington. It had a pilot and trailing truck, but only two drivers. Unfortunately, it was standard gauge and I only model 7/8, but the 0-2-0 is an interesting concept.
Bob


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I sort of like it the way you have it configured, but ... why not go all the way an simply put a coal bunker on the front of the caboose? Skip the tender.


----------



## bkbates (Feb 15, 2009)

Kewl! my kind of modeling! We need you over on AWNUTS. http://whymsical.com/forum


----------

